# Bleeding Thread



## LL66 (May 13, 2009)

I did some embroidery work of a logo on the left chest of some white 100% preshurnk cotton polos. The Thread I used was Madeira Classic 100% Visclose Thread in Forest Green. My customers are now saying that the thread has bleed on to the white polo? I've used this thread before never happened to the other garments? Any suggestions on what could of happened? They want me to replace all the polos but what if it happens again. I don't think I can even afford to replace the first Batch?????HELP!!!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

The Madeira is as good a rayon thread as there is but it is still rayon and prone to bleeding however, most bleeding like that is because of improper washing. Folks throw the shirt in the washer, head off to work and the wet shirt sits there all day. Of course it will bleed under those circumstances. And who knows what bleech was used since it is a white shirt. But you still are left with a "situation."

The best way to handle it is to be proactive. Do not agree to replace the polos without seeing them ALL. In all likelihood, there are one or two that bled and the rest are just fine. If you find that they ALL bled, I think you're stuck. If you find it is one or two, turn it back on the customer - offer to replace the few bad one "even though it is likely a care problem, not a defect." 

All of the heavy dye colors, forest green, maroon, orange etc, can be a problem. You're already using the best rayon thread there is but...

The lesson to be learned in commercial embroidery - POLYESTER THREAD! and emphasis on proper care and washing instructions.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I echo what Liberty said. Switch to polyester and you will never have this problem.


----------



## Younus (Jul 28, 2009)

yes care should be taken while washing. Normally Rayon threads stand only upto 40 degree centigrade of hot water temp. Any thing above they may bleed instantly.

Poly thread on 100% Cotton fabric has its own adverse effects in the long run. ( Poly thread tends to cut the fabric by the passage of time ).

All in all, I suggest when using dark colour threads, one must intimate the end user about washing care.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Definitely consider switching to polyester thread. Our parent company does garment decoration (including embroidery) for industrial laundries, and we looked until we found a polyester thread that could withstand the high temps. Polyester is much more durable and much less likely to run.


----------



## LL66 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I've never had this problem with any other of my stuff before this. I go see one of the shirts today and will have her gather all of the rest to see the exact turn out of these shirts. So I will keep you posted. Thanks Again


----------

